# heavy bicep curls useless?



## danny81 (Dec 23, 2007)

are heavy bicep curls like in the 3x5 useless? i hear aot of people say that trying to do bicep curls for power is useless


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 23, 2007)

Just stick to the compounds for now.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 23, 2007)

i will i was just wondering about if they were useful or not


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 23, 2007)

For more advanced bodybuilders, they are useful to provide an extra, isolated stimulus for a muscle. 

For beginners, they are redundant. 

Overall, they are over-rated.


----------



## Minhkey (Dec 24, 2007)

Whats 3x5 mean?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2007)

5 repetitions done 3 times.


----------



## Hoglander (Dec 24, 2007)

Compounds are really groovy. IMHO, if you want to balance what they do to your arms you do reverse grip curls to balance the look... if looks is what you seek.


----------



## JonnyStead (Dec 26, 2007)

I second that!


----------

